# Anyone here have any experience with Slotcarworld???



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

If you have had any contact with Slotcarworlddotcom I'd like to hear from you. I know they sponsor a different board on the web so I would like to know what is known about them here...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I've bought from them multiple times and was very pleased with what I got and the speed of delivery. I haven't bought from them in over a year. I also know that recently a few have complained of their service.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I did buy from them in the past. no problems.. 

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I made a purchase from them a few years back. I ordered 3 cars and a pair of adapter tracks.
2 of the cars came with broken wings and the track adapters were missing. I emailed and called. I never got a reply from either, eh.  

Will never order again.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

joez870 said:


> I made a purchase from them a few years back. I ordered 3 cars and a pair of adapter tracks.
> 2 of the cars came with broken wings and the track adapters were missing. I emailed and called. I never got a reply from either, eh.
> 
> Will never order again.


WOW -- Now _THAT_ is crap customer service right there. 

'doba


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

joez870 said:


> I made a purchase from them a few years back. I ordered 3 cars and a pair of adapter tracks.
> 2 of the cars came with broken wings and the track adapters were missing. I emailed and called. I never got a reply from either, eh.
> 
> Will never order again.


whoa...

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> WOW -- Now _THAT_ is crap customer service right there.
> 
> 'doba


I think 'doba said it all except thanks for the warning Joe! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

i've never had a problem and nothing has ever came up on the other board about problems with them


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Used them a lot and always 10/10


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks for the imput guys, That's the great thing about being on this board... always have had at least one or two people that have tried different vendors and you get the info you need to help make a decision one way or the other...


----------



## RMMseven (Oct 22, 2004)

*Slot Car World*

I have had good service and I'm impressed by the wide range of prodcuts in stock that Slot Car World has. And I have even met them at the MidWest swap meet and the Chicago trade show.

But they do NOT sponsor the Slot Car Illustrated web-site anymore. They helped start SCI and sponsored it for a long time but their involvement ended many years ago. Other than their own website I do not know of any slot car site they sponsor.


----------

